# s15 t28 on GTiR or BB mani?



## sr1998 (Jun 14, 2002)

the bluebird manifold is flanged for a t25 and the gtir is for the t28. but ive heard that the s15 silvia turbo is an easy swap on a s13 or s14 setup. so this got me wondering, since the s13 is t25, would i need the BB manifold? 

someone please answer me ASAP. also, is this a worthy upgrade? i was going to go with just a GTiR t28 but could get a killer deal on a s15 ball bearing turbo. let me know if theres pros and cons involved in using the RWD s15 turbo on a FWD setup...or any other info. thanks.


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

both the t-25 and t-28 have the same flangue the t-3 flangue.

u would want a gtir manifold for clearence issues u will encounter with the bb manifold. it can be done with a bb manifol, but easier with a gtir manifold. 

then the firment issues will be----

the turbo will need to be "clocked" to fit the fwd gtir manifold. its hard to explain what needs to be dont but basically i need to move the comressor housing to face a different way. and the actuator bracket probubly will ne to be moved and maby faricated. 

i just put a gtir turbo on my silvia and i had to do it to the gtir turbo to fit the rwd t-3 flangued manifold i have on my car. 

its not dificult, and if u can get a good price on a s-15 turbo then id say its a good idea. 

the s-15 turbo are normallly overpriced and u can get something simmilars in a hks gt series turbo for a little more priced. 200-300 dollars. the hks will be capable of producing a significat more amount of power. 

how much are we talking about for the s-15 turbo? 


thats what info i got for ya. ryan


----------

